# Greetings from Salisbury, NC!



## Hooday (Feb 25, 2009)

Howdy to all.

I'm a new bee man, here in NC. I've been reading up and taking the local AG class every week. Very interesting and fun!

I'm primarily interested in low cost beekeeping. For this reason, I've researched and built a couple of top bar hives, and am looking for a local swarm this year. (How's that for budget beekeeping?)

I've been lurking in the top bar forum, but thought I'd stick my head in here an say Hi to all.

Take care, and happy bees!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy Hooday!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for popping in. You never stop learning here!


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome Hooday,

Just up the road a couple of ten miles in the giant town of Whitsett. Good luck on catching a swarm, hope you fill all your top bar hives and enjoy the honey.

Ski


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Hey Hooday,
A bunch of us on here from NC. Several with top bar hives. (some of mine are) Welcome.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome! Yet another North Carolinian. We are in Davie County.
Susan


----------



## Lanier74 (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome...I am just north of you in Lexington.. although fairly new myself..


----------

